# Couples Tournament



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Would anyone be interested in a couples Tournament at Salt Fork in August? If so I'll get a permit.


----------



## MrSaugeye (Jan 25, 2014)

When in AUGUST? We have tournaments on 10th & 24 in august might be interested if not on those dates.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Id be in if it was local to me.

Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish on/off (Apr 21, 2008)

We'd be interested wish it was closer also depended on start time 2 hour or so drive.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

If my wife's not working we''ll go


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

I'm going to try to get a permit for August 3rd at Salt Fork. Entry fee will be $50 per boat. Rats Nest Bass Club will be the host. Payout will be 80%. I'll let you know what Salt Fork says Monday. If they are not a go I'll try Milton.


----------



## deadbetty01 (May 17, 2004)

Definetly would be in for salt fork.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Rats Nest Bass Club will be doing plaques for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and big bass. I'll let everyone know after I talk to Salt Fork.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

I got the approval for the couples tournament for Salt Fork. The tournament will be on 8/3/14 from 7am-3pm at the Morning Glory ramp. Registration will be 6am-6:45am. For any questions you can contact me at Rats Nest Bass Club on Facebook or send me a PM. Payout will be 80%. Entry fee is $50 per boat and a $5 per boat big bass pot optional. So payout is as follows. 
1st $16× number of boats
2nd $12×number of boats
3rd $8× number of boats
4th $4× number of boats
If we have over 30 boats we will pay 1st and 2nd big bass.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Plaques are cool for kids but if most folks are like me, we would rather have the cash. My fire pit is the home of several plaques .  Just my opinion.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

everyone is entitled to their own opinion but 80% payback in any open is pretty good.......


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

80% is fine.


----------



## Fish on/off (Apr 21, 2008)

Just a thought Rats Nest Bass club should contact the Lodge and see if they would offer a discounted rate for any couples wanting to fish the tournament so they could arrive the night before. That may increase your number of boats.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

I put a call in to Salt Fork Resort and I'm waiting on a return call.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

No go on discounted rooms. It's Deerassic weekend at Salt Fork.


----------



## Fish on/off (Apr 21, 2008)

The lodge is completly booked I called yesterday, does anyone know of a decent hotel near by or a campground possibly? It's to long of a drive to come down just for the tournament but sounds like fun.


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

How close do u wanna be.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I will be there, Oh I mean my wife and I. She hasn't been in my boat yet.


----------



## Fish on/off (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd say within 20 minutes would be great. I've only been to Salt Folk once (Big Foot Convention) never fished it before. Planned on heading down Saturday morning


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Cambridge is 10 min from the ramp and has some hotels. New Philadelphia is 30 min from the ramp. Salt Fork has a campground also.


----------



## Crappie8208 (Aug 13, 2013)

Newcomerstown has a big hotel as well and is about 10-15 min from saltfork. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

The Hampton is the only one in neecomerstown I would stay at. And I would say you would have to call early to get a room there. Salt fork also has all the cabins


----------



## Crappie8208 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes I agree with Nate the Hampton is fairly new I believe as well, and close to the highway. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish on/off (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok we are in just booked our room at the Microtel Inn Wyndham I was told it's fairly new like in 2 months old. It's in Cambridge $99 bucks a night.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Just a heads up for those planning to attend. We have some donations from some local businesses that will be given as door prizes at weigh in!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Right now, me and my wife have plans to be there. She's not too crazy about a 4:00 wake up, and I'm still waiting for my boat... but if all goes right, we'll see you all there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm trying to talk my wife into it still. Jay they figure out what is wrong with your boat yet?


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I hope you guys make it Jay, my wife isn't thrilled either although she is going.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

NateS said:


> I'm trying to talk my wife into it still. Jay they figure out what is wrong with your boat yet?


No... haven't heard from them since Thursday.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

greendragon said:


> I hope you guys make it Jay, my wife isn't thrilled either although she is going.


Maybe I'll use your wife as an example to get mine moving in the morning. Lol!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

We're only one week away! Time to start locating fish!


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Hope to see everyone there Sunday. We having lots of door prizes to pass out at weigh in. No one will go home empty handed!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I still don't have my boat. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Everything in that area books up that weekend due to deerassic. Book early , don't wait


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Can I bring my daughter ? My wife has to work.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Yes that's fine.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Planning on being there!


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who made it out today! I hope all of you had a good time. I would like to thank some area businesses that helped make this a hit! North East Outdoors, Kames, All American Outdoors, Woodbury Outfitters, Tri County Hunting and Fishing, Bob's Marine, D&D Merchandising, Monroe Muffler, Flynn Tire, Little Caesars Pizza, Texas Roadhouse, and Hog Heaven!!! Pictures and Results can be seen on Rats Nest Bass Club on Facebook.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

We had a great time!! Thanks for putting the event on!
We were fortunate enough to finish 3rd on the day. Great event!


----------

